# Where to get live crawfish??



## JamesChavis (May 22, 2010)

Does Anybody know where I can catch or buy some live crawfish??


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Get a sein or crab trap,they're in every roadside ditch and creek.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Lye Creek on Blanchard St in town of Findlay. The water is about 6 inches deep and broken rock. One walk 50 yards one way or the other and you will own hundreds of the things. Just take a minnow seine and push it along bottom, hundreds of the critters in a couple dips.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

seeing as you live in wapakoneta and me not being familiar with the area, get yourself either a crayfish or minnow trap and bait it with fish chunks, can of cat food, or my friend even got a ton of em in a trap baited with a piece of leftover pizza. try to find a creek or river with a ton of rocks as they love to hide under and around them and leave your trap overnight. you might get 0, maybe a few, or check it and the things chock full. good luck!


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Be careful of how many you have in your possession. This is taken out of ODNR regulations:

It is unlawful for any person except licensed bait dealers to possess more than 100 crayfish or in combination 500 crayfish, minnows, and other bait fish. A bait dealer's permit is required of persons buying or selling minnows, crayfish, and hellgrammites. This permit may be obtained from any wildlife district office.


----------

